# Shimano CH100D7



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Just recently got a CH100D7....can't believe what I have been missing all these years! Smoothest reel I have ever owned, will definately be looking to purchase more.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep yep n yep I hoard 4.Sinful I know.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

4 and counting....I purchased one a fews years ago with boat rash ( cosmetic 6/10). It's my go to smoothest best reel 10/10.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> 4 and counting....I purchased one a fews years ago with boat rash ( cosmetic 6/10). It's my go to smoothest best reel 10/10.


Is.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Yes*

Yes it Is...give up a few you have bubba. Trade 100 core?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> Yes it Is...give up a few you have bubba. Trade 100 core?


 With all due respect naw the d7 is not so much a maintenance hog as the cores.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They suck, I have 4 and can't get rid if them...


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have one that I put up in the "Fishing gear & electronics for sale & wanted" section here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1582938

Looking for an Aldebaran 50 or 50HG.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They suck, I have 4 and can't get rid if them...


I was kidding. One of the best if not the best reel Shimano made.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Yep yep n yep I hoard 4.Sinful I know.


Correction 5 now.


----------



## ronnie bass (Aug 23, 2015)

i own the d5..best reel ever imo


----------



## trungqho (Aug 11, 2010)

anyone check out the shimano exsence yet?


----------



## ronnie bass (Aug 23, 2015)

trungqho said:


> anyone check out the shimano exsence yet?


cool looking reel..kinda looks like the D series. I may have to get one


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

5 also....looking


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Send me a PM if anyone is looking for a LEFTY D7


----------

